# What essential oils goes well with liquid soap?



## rosetown (Feb 23, 2015)

Hi!
I want to make liquid soap and I saw somewhere that citrus scents does'nt 
 to be to good for liquid soaps. Maybe that it evaporates etc.
But what essential oils are good for liquid soap?

Solo or blends.

/Thank you!


----------



## Susie (Feb 23, 2015)

Actually, I use citrus EOs mostly for liquid soap as you add it after the saponification has completed, and it won't fade like it will in CP/HP.

A better question is what EOs to NOT use in liquid soap.  I would still be careful with the amount of peppermint, cinnamon, and clove EOs, as they are known irritants.  Other people have issues with other EOs, but that is my list.


----------



## shunt2011 (Feb 23, 2015)

I like citrus EO's the best in my LS too.  I like clean smelling scents.


----------



## rosetown (Feb 23, 2015)

I like citrus scents also! I could try some lemongrass,lemon, lime.
I never use clove or cinamon in my soaps. Not even some rose oils, i know that the are some of the most irritable eo's. 
Lavender could work,orange maybe?

I could try alot of things, just a little hard to find something about essential oils and liquid soap. As you said I could add them after the soap is done,
Hope I get more answers, its a hard artwork


----------



## DeeAnna (Feb 23, 2015)

Maybe you're confusing liquid soap with citrus EOs in cold-process bar soap? Citrus doesn't last long in CP soap. 

I'm with the others -- love citrus in my LS for the clean, happy scent. Citrus EOs don't (so far, knock on wood!) seem to affect the LS thickness either. Lavender and mint EOs have thickened my LS.


----------



## Susie (Feb 26, 2015)

rosetown said:


> I like citrus scents also! I could try some lemongrass,lemon, lime.
> I never use clove or cinamon in my soaps. Not even some rose oils, i know that the are some of the most irritable eo's.
> Lavender could work,orange maybe?
> 
> ...



I use cinnamon and clove in many soaps, including liquid soaps.  I use them at no more than half my normal usage rate for other EOs, and I have had no problems, whatsoever.  

The beauty of liquid soap is that you can make lots of small batches and try all those EOs for yourself.  Pick what YOU like, rather than asking what we like.  There is no waiting 4-6 weeks to guess whether your EO faded or not.


----------



## Saponista (Feb 26, 2015)

I love peppermint, I don't use it in anything I would wash my body with, but for hand soap it is very uplifting and refreshing. I sometimes add a bit of pine and clary sage to tone it down a bit.


----------

